

For tablet computer visionary Roger Fidler, a lot of what-ifs - pwg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/for-tablet-computer-visionary-roger-fidler-a-lot-of-what-ifs/2012/02/28/gIQAM0kN1R_print.html

======
MaysonL
Of course, this ignores a lot of prior art: for example
<http://www.ubiq.com/hypertext/weiser/UbiHome.html>

------
extension
I'll say it again: Apple was not the first to invent the tablet, they were the
_last_ , and that is precisely why they succeeded.

------
mrbill
1989: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRiDPad>

------
shingen
"black, thin, rectangular, with text and video displayed on-screen"

He better stay away from rounded corners.

~~~
tensor
He had those too: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/did-apple-crib-
this-m...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/did-apple-crib-this-mans-
idea-for-a-tablet-computer/2012/03/09/gIQA7rcN1R_gallery.html#photo=2)

